# AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

i CAN'T BELIEVE THEY DID IT. The made my dog look like a poodle (No offense to poodles)
If I wanted a poodle I would have bought a poodle. They insisted they had to shave her. (she had mats) I asked them to please just cut her short, BUT LEAVE HER FACE AND TOP ALONE!!!!! Could they do that? NOOOOOOO.......now I know what everybody means. My husband took her, I just talked to the woman on the phone. DOES ANYBODY LISTEN!!!!!! I am so irritated. My husband doesn't think it's a big deal so I can't complain to him anymore. He's getting mad at me. I know there are many worse things in life but they made my baby look like Smeagle (Lord of the Rings).
Thanks for listening


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> i CAN'T BELIEVE THEY DID IT. The made my dog look like a poodle (No offense to poodles)
> If I wanted a poodle I would have bought a poodle. They insisted they had to shave her. (she had mats) I asked them to please just cut her short, BUT LEAVE HER FACE AND TOP ALONE!!!!! Could they do that? NOOOOOOO.......now I know what everybody means. My husband took her, I just talked to the woman on the phone. DOES ANYBODY LISTEN!!!!!! I am so irritated. My husband doesn't think it's a big deal so I can't complain to him anymore. He's getting mad at me. I know there are many worse things in life but they made my baby look like Smeagle (Lord of the Rings).
> Thanks for listening
> 
> ...



That groomer is going to be paid the same whether she shaves your dog or takes the time to do it right. Matts can be combed out. There is no excuse for shaving a dog's face other than laziness.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

The same thing happened to us the first time we took Beastie to the groomer, and I said the exact same thing you did - "If I wanted a Poodle, I would have gotten a Poodle!" Hubby was sympathetic, but basically unmoved by my anguish.







Beastie's hair grew in before I knew it. Hang in there; you'll get your sweet Malt back soon!


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

These groomers- its so hard to find a good one







Im sorry for the haircut but it will probably look cute once it starts to grow out a bit. You'll get used to it also- it's the inital shock that get you. I think almost all of us have experienced a bad haircut for our dogs.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

now i am so worried Lilly has an appointment on the 22nd with a new groomer. hopefully they will listen. can you post pictures? i want to see.

thanks
Amber


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I am so sorry, my advice: keep looking, you`ll find the right one.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

This was her first haircut. I was so excited to see her all cute- like a maltese should be. She had just finished getting her shots so I was finally able to take her. I wanted to wait for this new place, but I knew she had mats and I had no idea when they would open for business. I was looking forward to taking her everywhere, I still can, but she does look bad shaved. She is still cute, but it's not the same. She looked like a little stuffed toy before. I feel sad when I see everyone's cute little maltese faces that I fell in love with. I know it is ridiculous, but at least you can all relate.

Probably Amber, if I had it to do over again, I wouldn't be so impulsive, I would take her myself, (not let my husband- I was just excited and thought they would spend more time on a Friday than they would on a Saturday) and I would take a picture. Even if they say they know. The owner has been in business for 19 years, grooming dogs for 30, she assured me she had done a maltese before. I know she didn't do the grooming, but she said the girl knew what she was doing. So be afraid, be very, very afraid. (Just joking, I think that is from a movie). Make sure you tell them DON'T SHAVE THE NOSE. Obviously they do what they want any way. In all fairness though, I think they were gentle. If I can figure how to post pictures I will. 

I guess it's like one haircut fits all. She could also be a snhauzer (sp?). Maybe a schnoodle







As long as you put a bow on the top it's all good. How long before she looks like a maltese again? Like tommorrow?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

ah I'm sorry about the haircut. 

One good thing is that its just hair and it will grow back pretty quick. In a few weeks she will look a lot better and in 2 months she will be about ready for a new haircut.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

You babies look so cute WITH FUR. Oh well. I really could use a piece of chocoate cake. I'm sure that would make me feel better. But I'm trying to be on a diet so I can't even eat that







.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH..
Do I know how you feel














. It's I think close to 5 weeks since
I am waiting for Nemo's muzzle to grow. I can't wait so I can take some pictures..
I feel your pain(LOL)


Andrea~


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ummmmm..............did you pay?







If people would start just collecting their baby and walking out without paying these groomers would get the hint.







As long as they get paid for the "bad" work they will never listen to the customer's likes or dislikes. When it comes to salon services...............NEVER pay for poor quality work.







I use to own a human salon and I instructed my stylists to NEVER charge for services if the customer was unhappy in any way. One should never pay for having their hair screwed up...........that goes the same for our 4 legged babies.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

I had the same experience with Audrey. I was so excited! HA! I was in tears when I got her home. She did grow back out but the texture of her hair is so different from Strike's. Audrey is coarse textured and I have tried all products to get back that silky feel. I have had her trimmed several more times hoping to get a more even appearance and maybe that silky texture back. And, now that she has had the puppies, I think the hormonal changes has affected her hair as well. Are they like humans? Do they lose some hair after birth? Strike has great hair but I made sure he did not get the same buzz cut on his first visit. 
Good Luck - it does come back.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

The same thing happened to Boo last Sept.I took him to a new groomer,gave oral instructions & had photos.I took this pic.because I actually thought of taking her to small claims court over his tail,she cut over half of it off.I pitched quiet a fit right in front of everyone.I wouldn't normally post this pic.but maybe it will help you feel better.It did eventually grow out,although his tail is still not as long & full as it should be.I still get upset when I see this pic.She shaved him down to about 1/2 inch & he had a pinkish color from his skin showing through.Even my husband was mad. 

[attachment=7482:attachment]


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Poor Nemo, 5 weeks, yikes!!!. Boo actually has more fur on the tail than Roxie. Someone else said that I should have not paid, or at least asked for a free groom next time. I didn't pick her up, but I couldn't not pay. You are probably right, but I'm a wuss. She said it would have been much harder on the dog to comb out the mats. I would have settled for a few at a time. 
At least everyone here gets it. Probably most people don't care. They just want the dog to look neat & clean. I would guess that yorkies and maltese are hard to cut. A little more stylized. They may actually require some skill, or maybe you have to own one to get it. 
I thought of another one, A mexican hairless maltese







(pretty bad, just trying to make jokes so I don't cry). What are these people thinking!!! I'm glad it's not my hair. I would have to stay in the house for 5 weeks. She may have to stay in the house for 5 weeks!!
Poor Baby. Now the people who hate little dogs will really hate her. I find a lot of people dislike little dogs,
but she was so cute before it was hard not to resist her.


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

> Poor Nemo, 5 weeks, yikes!!!. Boo actually has more fur on the tail than Roxie. Someone else said that I should have not paid, or at least asked for a free groom next time. I didn't pick her up, but I couldn't not pay. You are probably right, but I'm a wuss. She said it would have been much harder on the dog to comb out the mats. I would have settled for a few at a time.
> At least everyone here gets it. Probably most people don't care. They just want the dog to look neat & clean. I would guess that yorkies and maltese are hard to cut. A little more stylized. They may actually require some skill, or maybe you have to own one to get it.
> I thought of another one, A mexican hairless maltese
> 
> ...


Maybe we should figure out how to make little body wigs etc for Maltese - that way whenever they get a really bad haircut we can put the body wigs on them until the hair grows in!!! What a great "get rich slow" scheme don't you think???? We could market them all over the world!!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry!!!!! I would be angry too!!!

Reading these kinds of posts over and over and over....makes me _really_ happy that I am able to groom my own babies.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I forgot to add that the groomer who did that horrible cut on Boo did get taken to court over a bad cut she did on a Yorkie.She was grooming a Yorkie when I brought Boo in & I told her DO NOT cut him as short as you have cut the Yorkie because that's much too short for Boo.But she did it anyway.The groomer was counter sueing for the grooming fee because the check was cancelled by the owner.I wanted to add my suit with the Yorkie owner but was told that I can't do that in small claims court here.I never found out who won.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I wish I knew how to do the grooming myself. and I wish Sparkey would cooperate. Last time which was about 2 weeks ago he went to groomer and he looked cute but I discovered a cut under his arm. first day it was white and now it is red and dried up. Now the next time I'll be scared for this kind of accidents but I wouldn't really care about the haircut. well I shouldn't say that, I haven't seen him with shaved face so I can imagine that it could be upsetting.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> I wish I knew how to do the grooming myself. and I wish Sparkey would cooperate. Last time which was about 2 weeks ago he went to groomer and he looked cute but I discovered a cut under his arm. first day it was white and now it is red and dried up. Now the next time I'll be scared for this kind of accidents but I wouldn't really care about the haircut. well I shouldn't say that, I haven't seen him with shaved face so I can imagine that it could be upsetting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do all my malts grooming. I have heard so many awful stories, that I just feel better doing it myself. There are probably some good books out there regarding maltese grooming. I just wing it. His hair usually comes out really good, but once in a while something looks a little off. Fortunately, after a few days things settle and even his not so good haircuts look pretty good.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

> i CAN'T BELIEVE THEY DID IT. The made my dog look like a poodle (No offense to poodles)
> If I wanted a poodle I would have bought a poodle. They insisted they had to shave her. (she had mats) I asked them to please just cut her short, BUT LEAVE HER FACE AND TOP ALONE!!!!! Could they do that? NOOOOOOO.......now I know what everybody means. My husband took her, I just talked to the woman on the phone. DOES ANYBODY LISTEN!!!!!! I am so irritated. My husband doesn't think it's a big deal so I can't complain to him anymore. He's getting mad at me. I know there are many worse things in life but they made my baby look like Smeagle (Lord of the Rings).
> Thanks for listening
> 
> ...


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=202383
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a video from ebay on how to groom maltese. I just watched it and it was really instructional. The groomer who did the grooming seemed so expert. I now feel like I can try to groom my babies myself. She showed how to remove mats without having to shave the dog down.


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Sooo sorry your baby got shaved ..I truly understand how you feel, when they shaved Kissi she was not matted and her hair was touching the floor...but I have to say you are nicer than I am!! When the groomer from H**L shaved Kissi not only did I NOT pay...I threatened to shave her daughter's head...my family blames my reaction on that "momma bear syndrome". 
Linda


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh wow, I am so sorry to hear about your poodle! Erm, maltese. I would be PISSED if Lucy's muzzle was shaved! I have had her groomed once and it turned out good but that groomer is in Kentucky (I'm in california) I'm going to grow her out but if I give up on that? I'm heading back to Kentucky!!! 

And I agree with you about people not liking small dogs. Esp. when Lucy ACTS like the epitomy of the small dog







Hopefully it won't be long for your pup to look 'cute' again!! *crosses finger for quick growing hair*


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

> Sooo sorry your baby got shaved ..I truly understand how you feel, when they shaved Kissi she was not matted and her hair was touching the floor...but I have to say you are nicer than I am!! When the groomer from H**L shaved Kissi not only did I NOT pay...I threatened to shave her daughter's head...my family blames my reaction on that "momma bear syndrome".
> Linda
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

im sorry to hear about your baby getting shaved








i wonder why she/he (the groomer) shaved the muzzle?
why would they even shave it or go near the coat when its not matted...
ahhhhhh that makes me mad because they should have atleast called you or said somethinge before they shaved atleast

well after reading your post and others im glad i took the day off from work to take donbi to the groomers.
it's not her 1st time going. i took her to a local groomers... every month to get everything done and i was very pleased until her last visit. it seemed they cut her by the eye. there was a red blotch of dried blood which i didnt see right away until that night when we were watching tv. 
im going to a local petsmart groomers, going to give them a try.
i even told them im going to watch them through the whole process ( i basically lied and said my girl cant be in a crated and she needs to be taken care of the minute after she leaves from my arms to hers)







i think i scared the receptionist but i dont care. im paying them good money and they better take care of my girl. so on tuesday afternoon i will be sitting down and watching this new groomer like a hawk. 

i'm having one doubt through i'm worried if donbi see's me through the glass she will act up. 

but again im sorry to hear about ur baby's haircut


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

> im sorry to hear about your baby getting shaved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I had spoke to her on the phone. I knew they were going to shave her, I just didn't know it was going to be so much. But I did ask them to leave her face alone. 
I think they shave the muzzle because it is a one-size-fits-all-cut. It looks clean. It is probably much faster than trying to trim with scissors (that after all might take more skill). They want to do as much as they can, after all time is money.
It is probably a good idea to go and watch if you don't feel comfortable.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Oh wow, I am so sorry to hear about your poodle! Erm, maltese. I would be PISSED if Lucy's muzzle was shaved! I have had her groomed once and it turned out good but that groomer is in Kentucky (I'm in california) I'm going to grow her out but if I give up on that? I'm heading back to Kentucky!!!
> 
> And I agree with you about people not liking small dogs. Esp. when Lucy ACTS like the epitomy of the small dog
> 
> ...


 

I'd like to know where in Ky your groomer is located.Most likely too far for me to travel but thought I would ask anyway.My regular groomer has left & relocated & next week Boo has to go to the new groomer she trained to take her place.I'm scared for him.I'm only giving her one chance to follow directions & do it right.Boo never has matts when I take him to be groomed so there is never a logical excuse to shave him or his muzzle in a poodle like cut.I love Lucy's cut.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I know how upset you must be!







Abbey's avatar picture is Abbey's very first haircut, once it grew out 3 weeks later. The first groomer I had shaved her like a poodle, too!







I was sooo upset - it really took the puppy- look away from her, too. Don't worry it will grow - In the meantime look around & talk to other groomers.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Awwww. I feel your pain. The same thing happened to Dolce a few weeks ago. I was really upset too. The groomer did leave her head and tail hair long, but that made her look even more freaky, because she had long hair on her head--she looked like a lion. I bought her an adorable harness dress from Chloe and J, and it definitely helped. Dolce looks much cuter, and less skinny, in her dress, and it protects her skin from the sun. Everyone says how cute she looks, so it must be working. My advise is to dress your baby up until the hair grows.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

It's very very hard to find a good groomer. That is why I try to do it myself.

Once in a while, my boyfriend wants to surprise me and it never ends up well. Last week when I sent the Jellybean pics ... well ... he had her at the groomers and no they didn't shave her all down BUT they did trim the face again (that's why it's a little shorter than Cupcake's) and they decided to do some massive trimming around the bum.

It's hard .. but keep interviewing the groomers and give them STRICT instructions!


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh, I feel your pain. Last Christmas I took Tavish to be groomed. His hair was about 5 inches long, and he had some matts from his sweater that needed to be taken care of. They were not very bad, however. I have moved to a new place, and unfortunately we had to leave our wonderful groomer behind, so at Christmas we went to a new one.

We discussed his matts, and she said she thought they could be combed out (my old groomer wouldn't have had any problems at all combing out the matts Tav had from his sweater... they weren't bad at all). Regarding his face and top knot, I told her to not cut anything off, just trim it up a bit. After I got home, I called just to double check that I had told her not to cut anything off his head. 

Cut to pick up time, which was right after the appt. Terrible. I almost had a heart attack. She shaved his entire body, cut his facial hair off, and cut his top knot off... he barely looked like Tavish anymore. I was devestated, and I didn't pay the full price (although I did pay some). I just couldn't believe how someone could be so daft when they had recived explicit instructions. Obviously she didn't want to take the time to do it right. Without yelling, I told her how upset I was over the whole thing. When we got to the car, I actually cried. She also shaved all up his tail, so he only had about half left. It's still not totally grown out, and it's been 6 months. His body hair is fine now, though. We flew to our old home a couple of weeks ago, and while in town I had Tavish groomed at our old groomers... she couldn't believe the job they did on him. But the work she did was perfection. I'm either going to have to move back, or fly her up here every so often. I do his grooming myself right now.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Oh, I feel your pain. Last Christmas I took Tavish to be groomed. His hair was about 5 inches long, and he had some matts from his sweater that needed to be taken care of. They were not very bad, however. I have moved to a new place, and unfortunately we had to leave our wonderful groomer behind, so at Christmas we went to a new one.
> 
> We discussed his matts, and she said she thought they could be combed out (my old groomer wouldn't have had any problems at all combing out the matts Tav had from his sweater... they weren't bad at all). Regarding his face and top knot, I told her to not cut anything off, just trim it up a bit. After I got home, I called just to double check that I had told her not to cut anything off his head.
> 
> Cut to pick up time, which was right after the appt. Terrible. I almost had a heart attack. She shaved his entire body, cut his facial hair off, and cut his top knot off... he barely looked like Tavish anymore. I was devestated, and I didn't pay the full price (although I did pay some). I just couldn't believe how someone could be so daft when they had recived explicit instructions. Obviously she didn't want to take the time to do it right. Without yelling, I told her how upset I was over the whole thing. When we got to the car, I actually cried. She also shaved all up his tail, so he only had about half left. It's still not totally grown out, and it's been 6 months. His body hair is fine now, though. We flew to our old home a couple of weeks ago, and while in town I had Tavish groomed at our old groomers... she couldn't believe the job they did on him. But the work she did was perfection. I'm either going to have to move back, or fly her up here every so often. I do his grooming myself right now.[/B]


Holy Cow!!!!







That is just so horrible. I can't imagine what would make someone totally ignore your instructions. I'm glad he's growing out and you can put that horrible experience behind you.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> Oh, I feel your pain. Last Christmas I took Tavish to be groomed. His hair was about 5 inches long, and he had some matts from his sweater that needed to be taken care of. They were not very bad, however. I have moved to a new place, and unfortunately we had to leave our wonderful groomer behind, so at Christmas we went to a new one.
> 
> We discussed his matts, and she said she thought they could be combed out (my old groomer wouldn't have had any problems at all combing out the matts Tav had from his sweater... they weren't bad at all). Regarding his face and top knot, I told her to not cut anything off, just trim it up a bit. After I got home, I called just to double check that I had told her not to cut anything off his head.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

Kallie and Catcher's Mom: I know... I have no idea why she would do the exact opposite either. I mean, if someone came to me asking for a service they would be paying for, I would certainly do what they asked. I'm not upset anymore, of course, but it's irresponsible to not listen to the customers request or to make it known that you won't be able to deliver what they are asking for.

Precious Paws: As soon as sat in the car I started to cry, much to my own surprise. I tend to take things in stride, but it was upsetting to see him so different and to be so unprepared for it. The shearing she gave him was quite unexpected. Thankfully his top knot is almost totally grown out now, so I can dispense with the gel to hold the little pieces out of his eyes. 

It sure was a cold winter with no hair either! One thing I have to say in favour of the short cut he received is that he certainly grew to love wearing shirts, since he needed something to keep him warm! He doesn't mind wearing them at all now, especially the tank top style.


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

I also can relate! When I brought Rocco in for a consult prior to the grooming they told me they only shave in the worst of cases and they would be able to brush out the few mats that he had.
I felt reassured & scheduled the grooming appt. I had pictures & went over everything in great detail.
When I went to pick him up I almost fainted! He did not look like my baby.
He looked like a cross between a poodle & a piglet.









I felt so bad for him, it was like he knew he wasn't as cute anymore. 
I really tried to lavish extra love on him and I kept him in sweaters until he started to grow out.

The worst part was when I told off the groomer she said, "Oh relax in about 2 weeks it will be cute."
I will never bring him back there.
The good news is in about 5 weeks he had the puppy cut that I wanted.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

It's disturbing that so many people have had this experience. I think they shave the hair off because it's easier than getting out the tangles and then hand-scissoring. It's so hard to find a good groomer too. I had finally found one who was great, and she up and moved on me. Now I'm trying to find another one, but my choice is between the one who shaved all Dolce's hair off and one who just graduated from grooming school. Unfortunately, I don't have the ability to do it myself. I have a hard enough time just doing a brushout.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I guess a lot of us have had some disapointing experiences (to say the least) with groomers. At least I don't feel like I was so upset about nothing.
I think Abbey's picture is adorable.
That is a good idea to dress them up. I kind of thought I might do that. But then I told my husband he could buy me a new camera to make me feel better. He did, so I didn't want to buy more stuff. We were actually thinking about a new one for awhile now anyway.
Little Tavish looks like a little fluffball. How could you discuss the whole thing with the groomer, then have that kind of outcome. That is nuts. And, it is not as though you can fix it once it's done.
I agree with the time thing. They just want to be in and out. Maybe you have to look for one that says "scissor cuts". I would think offering a quality service would bring back more customers.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*I wonder if these darn groomers are related??? Ive had that done twice to Chloe and boy have I been really pissed off!







*

*[/color]* 

*<span style="color:#330033">I take in a list of what I want done, and on it in big bold letters is O NOT SHAVE MY FACE LIKE A POODLE!!! and when Ive picked her up, sure as eggs is eggs, her face has been shaved!




























*



*What part of the sentence do they NOT understand?? I even tell them. If it happens again, I will NOT be paying for the grooming. But it seems that a lot of places are the same. They just dont listen to you.














*



*Ok that's my two bobs worth of venting.*



*Dede and Chloe - who hates looking like a poodle - from down under*



*(No offense meant to any poodles on the forum)</span>*


----------

